# Waiting to start treatment at Bourne Hall, Colchester, Essex



## leemieny (Aug 13, 2008)

I am from South Africa.I was diagnosed with Ovarian Cancer when i was 21 and i had to have an op to have both ovaries removed which was followed by 6 months of chemo. I was lucky enough that the doctors could 'save' my womb. I am now 27, newly married to the man of my dreams, he is in the Army, we were referred to Bourne Hall Clinic in Colchester Essex and hope to start treatment as soon as possible, I will be needing donor eggs as I have no ovaries, would love to hear from anyone that could help with advise, suggestions etc.  I would also love to meet up with people in the area


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

leemieny and welcome to Fertility Friends 

I'm so sorry to read of the journey you have had so far    I will leave you some links to help to show you around the site. If you need any help, please send me a message or call back here onto this thread  
Please have a good look around the boards, feel free to post in any area, and make yourself at home. Fertility Friends is such a huge support. There are many who are on their TTC journey, and others who have been fortunate to have little ones with assistance. You will soon discover that our members are very encouraging of one another and offering advice or just simple hugs. There's a vast amount of information here for everyone, so start reading, posting and getting to know others. You will make some great friends too (add them to your buddy list in your profile!), lots of members often have meet ups locally too, for chats, coffee, shopping or even nights out! You can share conversations with one another freely, simply because we all understand each other. It's hard when family and friends don't fully comprehend what this journey entails and the emotions that go with it. That's where we come in!

Here are some links which you should find really useful at the moment&#8230;&#8230;

*What Every New Member Needs To Know (includes a list of common abbreviations) ~ *   CLICK HERE

*Peer Support (for asking fertility and treatment related questions of your fellow FFers) ~ * CLICK HERE

*Fertility through Cancer ~ *CLICK HERE

*Questions for your first cycle consultation ~ (use the ones that apply) *CLICK HERE

*A Rough Guide To IVF ~*   CLICK HERE

*IVF General ~ *CLICK HERE

*Donor sperm/eggs ~ *CLICK HERE

Chatter thread within FF for members attending *Bourne Hall* Please join in! http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=231746.0

While undergoing treatment, you might find it useful to join other ladies having treatment at the same time. The Cycle Buddies threads are just for that. You will find a thread, usually with a funny/inspiring name for this year's buddies. Just pop along to the appropriate month and say "Hi" when you are ready to start treatment.

*Cycle buddies ~ *CLICK HERE

*2WW, Ladies in Waiting ~ *CLICK HERE

*Keep a diary of your treatment ~ * 
CLICK HERE

You can also chat live in our excellent chat room. We have a newbie day in the chat room every Wednesday where you can meet one of our mods for support, meet other new members and get technical support with navigating the site and using all the functions available here.  CLICK HERE FOR INFO ON NEWBIE CHAT 

You can also "meet" and chat with people in your local area through the *Location boards*. This is especially useful to find people who may be using the same clinic and or in the same PCT area. It's a small world!

Wishing you lots of luck    and 
Keep in touch
Ceri xx

PS I have also sent you a pm (private message)


----------



## biffy (Jul 28, 2010)

Hi I am starting treatment next thursday (Gonal F injections) at Bourne Hall. I too had ovarian cancer aged 21 but was fortunate enough to catch it early and one ovary was saved. With close monitoring for the last 10 years we are now able to start our first cycle of IVF.
The people at Bourne Hall are lovely and really comforting. I am in Witham so not too far would be happy to meet with anyone in same boat! x


----------

